# AMT 700 "Man in Space" Rocket Kit Finished



## escape068 (Jan 26, 2016)

Just finished AMT 700 "Man in Space" Rocket Collection. 

A great little kit featuring some amazing American Ingenuity back in the 1960s


----------



## publiusr (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice work.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Very good work!


----------



## Torgo (Apr 24, 2005)

Wow, that's nice! I like the lighting effects. Did that crawler base come with the kit?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:thumbsup:


----------



## escape068 (Jan 26, 2016)

Torgo said:


> Wow, that's nice! I like the lighting effects. Did that crawler base come with the kit?



Thanks for all the compliments!!


The base did not come with the "Man in Space" Kit

I used the base from a Revell 1/144 Apollo Saturn V kit #80-4909 and the tractor wheels came from a Hasegawa HSGS1729 1/200 Space shuttle Kit. The Revell base does not come with the tractor wheels


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

Magnificent!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Very nice! You did a great job.

I ordered a space shuttle w/boosters in the same scale to add to this display when I build mine out. I hope mine comes out as well as yours has.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

escape068 said:


> Thanks for all the compliments!!
> 
> 
> The base did not come with the "Man in Space" Kit
> ...


I rather like the idea of a crawler large enough to hold all those boosters. Makes me imagine what kind of giant vehicle it was originally designed for, like one of those mammoth SSTO designs from way back. 

Beautiful work!


----------



## escape068 (Jan 26, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> Very nice! You did a great job.
> 
> I ordered a space shuttle w/boosters in the same scale to add to this display when I build mine out. I hope mine comes out as well as yours has.





Steve H said:


> I rather like the idea of a crawler large enough to hold all those boosters. Makes me imagine what kind of giant vehicle it was originally designed for, like one of those mammoth SSTO designs from way back.
> 
> Beautiful work!





MGagen said:


> Magnificent!



Thanks guys for all the compliments!!

When I started building the "Man in Space" kit I really liked how it was coming and soon realized that I needed a base to display them all together. I had the base from the Revell kit so I started looking around for the tractor wheels and found that the Hasegawa kit had the tractors. I was very happy when I got the tractor wheels that they looked in scale with the base. 

I bought the Hasegawa shuttle kit and verified the tractor wheels would look good and work with the base and then called them just to order the parts so I would still have the full kit to build. I did the same with the Revell base


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Gee, that's a very nice rocket display. The best thing is that they are all in the same scale so we can see right away how small was the Redstone rocket , Titan, Atlas compared to the HUGE Saturn V. Is this ''Man in space'' kit still produced of you bought it years ago ? 

I'm currently rewatching (for the I don't know how many times) ''From the Earth to the Moon''.... Man it's a very good series. And during my one week at the beach, I've read 2 very good ebooks ''Liberty Bell 7 The Suborbital Mercury Flight of Virgil I. Grissom'' and also ''Apollo Missions Unsung Heroes''. I've learned a lot of unknow stuff...... for sure that Gus DIDN'T blow up the hatch.... Also, did you guys know that NASA had some very suspicious reasons to suspect that the Soviets were doing some RF interference from a submarine near the Cape during the preparation of Apollo 11? The bizarre thing is that once NASA finished intalling a huge dish on top of the VAB (Vehicule Assembly Building) to pinpoint the origine of the RF inteference, it all stopped.... If your a fan of this fantastic early space program, get those books.....


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

f1steph said:


> I'm currently rewatching (for the I don't know how many times) ''From the Earth to the Moon''.... Man it's a very good series.


It is a great series, I really wish they would do an HD transfer for it and release it on Blu-Ray. I'd gladly buy it a 3rd time to have it in HD (the first DVD set was letterboxed, then they released an anamorphic one).

You know you've been looking at too many Saturn V models when all you see are the errors in the kit instead of the great skill building it... I spent weeks comparing kits before getting the 4D vision one a few weeks ago (thread about that in the military / aircraft section).


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

MartyS said:


> It is a great series, I really wish they would do an HD transfer for it and release it on Blu-Ray. I'd gladly buy it a 3rd time to have it in HD (the first DVD set was letterboxed, then they released an anamorphic one).
> 
> You know you've been looking at too many Saturn V models when all you see are the errors in the kit instead of the great skill building it... I spent weeks comparing kits before getting the 4D vision one a few weeks ago (thread about that in the military / aircraft section).


''From the Earth to the Moon'' was on TV a couple months ago in HD. But I didn't watch it because it was the last episode. But it sure looked like HD. I have the DVD version, still looks nice (I've growed up with the VHS and Beta so DVD is GREAT..... HD or BR is total HEAVEN... hehehehe). 

Your 4D Saturn V is absolutly amazing. Ya know, I've actually never closely looked at my Saturn V kit (1/144) and compared it to the real thing. So I can't understand what you've noticed. From a far, all Saturn V kits looks all the same but I bet that once you pay attention at the details, well there's most likely differences between them. Up t now, my experience i real space modeling is the LM (1/48) and the Gemini capsule (1/24). I can talk about them with no problem, but not the Saturn V. My next real space project will most likely be the 1/12 Mercury capsule from MRC. Can't wait to detail this beast.....


----------



## escape068 (Jan 26, 2016)

f1steph said:


> Gee, that's a very nice rocket display. The best thing is that they are all in the same scale so we can see right away how small was the Redstone rocket , Titan, Atlas compared to the HUGE Saturn V. Is this ''Man in space'' kit still produced of you bought it years ago ?


The kit is out of production from Round2 but you can still get them on eBay. Just search for AMT 700 Man in Space. I bought mine a few months ago.


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

f1steph said:


> Your 4D Saturn V is absolutly amazing. Ya know, I've actually never closely looked at my Saturn V kit (1/144) and compared it to the real thing. So I can't understand what you've noticed. From a far, all Saturn V kits looks all the same but I bet that once you pay attention at the details, well there's most likely differences between them.


It's the details like the cable tubes and ullage rockets that are not quite right on many kits, revell/monogram being the least accurate, they made the molds using early pre-production blueprints and never updated to match what was launched.

The airfix 1:144 kit is more accurate than the revell but is still not quite right.


----------



## Gojinx (Aug 13, 2018)

*Man in Space kit-decal placement instructions*

Hello, I was hoping someone could please help a fellow model builder. I have this model, but for some reasons we had to put aside the assembly of it and during that time, one of the instructions is missing, it is the decal application instruction sheet. If anyone still has it, is there a chance someone could send me a picture or scan of that instruction? Let me know and then I could send my email address or just PM me here. Many thanks!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

That brings back memories of a kit I built about 1967 or so of the various rockets at the time. No Saturn or Gemini stuff. I think it had 7-8 small to medium sized rockets. Might have been a Hawk kit.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Y3a said:


> That brings back memories of a kit I built about 1967 or so of the various rockets at the time. No Saturn or Gemini stuff. I think it had 7-8 small to medium sized rockets. Might have been a Hawk kit.


Monogram also issued a couple Missile kits - one was U.S. Missiles and another had some Russian missiles with it too.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Does that make the 4D Vision the most accurate kit? I take the 1/72 scale didn't make the grade? 

I envy Escape068's skills! Amazing work. Sends my eyes spinning!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Gojinx said:


> Hello, I was hoping someone could please help a fellow model builder. I have this model, but for some reasons we had to put aside the assembly of it and during that time, one of the instructions is missing, it is the decal application instruction sheet. If anyone still has it, is there a chance someone could send me a picture or scan of that instruction? Let me know and then I could send my email address or just PM me here. Many thanks!


Can you google different images of the model build to make the location determination? :lurk05:


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

The most ingenious thing the Americans did was to put SS-Sturmbannführer Wernher von Braun in charge, in violation of their own rules against employing former SS officers. A brilliant engineer and opportunist, he was the pre-eminent driving force behind the US space effort.

"Once the rocket goes up, 
Who care where it comes down?
That's not my department!
Says Wernher von Braun."
---Tom Lehrer


----------



## LoraElise (May 3, 2018)

Owen E Oulton said:


> The most ingenious thing the Americans did was to put SS-Sturmbannführer Wernher von Braun in charge, in violation of their own rules against employing former SS officers. A brilliant engineer and opportunist, he was the pre-eminent driving force behind the US space effort.
> 
> "Once the rocket goes up,
> Who care where it comes down?
> ...


Von Braun's 1960 biographical film, _I Aim At The Stars_, inspired comedian Mort Sahl to suggest a subtitle for the film: _"...But Sometimes I Hit London."_


----------



## Fury3 (Jan 18, 2003)

I saw this and felt a tug of nostalgia. Wow....simpler times...great feats. I love this display.


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

escape 068,

You did a really nice job on this build and the arrangement looks good too. This kit has always been one of my favorites from childhood. Congratulations!

Phillip1


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

:thumbsup: Beautiful work. :wow:


----------



## drriddle (Jan 6, 2018)

MartyS said:


> It is a great series, I really wish they would do an HD transfer for it and release it on Blu-Ray. I'd gladly buy it a 3rd time to have it in HD (the first DVD set was letterboxed, then they released an anamorphic one).
> 
> You know you've been looking at too many Saturn V models when all you see are the errors in the kit instead of the great skill building it... I spent weeks comparing kits before getting the 4D vision one a few weeks ago (thread about that in the military / aircraft section).


HBO apparently heard you, From the Earth to the Moon was released on Blu-ray a few months ago.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Yeap, I've purchased it. I didn't watch it yet so I can't say if they did a good HD transfer....


----------

